# Rug cleaner detergent?



## MrsFarmerWilly (Dec 25, 2005)

My sister gave me a carpet cleaner, now anyone that has one of these things, knows the detergent is expensive. Does anyone have a recipe for rug cleaner that works in one of these things? I have tried bleach and cold water and just for the record...don't try this at home. Please help if you do and also, I must be doing something wrong. I made the homemade washing detergent to find it isn't working worth a darn for me. I have tried adjusting the different components, but I again have no luck. I can't be the one person on this forum that MUST go to Wally world and use..MANUFACTURED SOAPS.....NNNOOOOOOOOOOoooooo! So help me please.


----------



## Tegerian (Mar 27, 2009)

I've heard this mixture works pretty well.

1 pint rubbing alcohol
1 tablespoon ammonia
2 tablespoons white vinegar
1 teaspoon liquid dish detergent (without bleach)
Add enough water to make 1 gallon of solution


----------



## coffee (Mar 17, 2009)

careful what you mix ammonia with it can be deadly


----------



## r93000 (Mar 9, 2009)

HOT water with woolite and washing soda (or oxyclean) disolved in works well for me. I have 3 young children, two dogs, a hubby and cream color carpets.


----------



## Tegerian (Mar 27, 2009)

coffee said:


> careful what you mix ammonia with it can be deadly


True, but not when mixed with the items I listed.


----------



## r93000 (Mar 9, 2009)

Tegerian said:


> True, but not when mixed with the items I listed.


Unless the dish det has bleach in it...


----------



## Tegerian (Mar 27, 2009)

r93000 said:


> Unless the dish det has bleach in it...


Not sure which detergents have bleach in them, but by all means be careful choosing your ingredients and just to err on the side of safety I will amend the recipe.


----------



## coffee (Mar 17, 2009)

I just say (((( careful what you mix ammonia with it can be deadly ))) because a girl we know mixed ammonia and bleach ,,,,, and thought she found gods answer to dirt .. then woundered why she didnt feel good ....
no she's not the brightest bulb on the block ...


----------



## r93000 (Mar 9, 2009)

Oh, I wasn't trying to argue with you Tegerian, and I'm sorry that it made it seem that way  I hate that on message boards sometimes things don't come across in the way that I mean I just know that sometimes people don't think about the ingredients in the already mixed cleaning products. I know that our dish detergeant is a store brand, and it says it is "germ killing", but when you check the ingredients it has chlorine listed. I made the mistake when cleaning some picture frames and had a noxious washcloth, which is what caused me to even look at the ingerdients.


----------



## Lawbag (May 10, 2005)

We used to use pine sol mixed with water.


----------



## Tegerian (Mar 27, 2009)

r93000 said:


> Oh, I wasn't trying to argue with you Tegerian, and I'm sorry that it made it seem that way  I hate that on message boards sometimes things don't come across in the way that I mean


No worries.


----------



## MrsFarmerWilly (Dec 25, 2005)

Lawbag said:


> We used to use pine sol mixed with water.


I LOVE the smell of pine sol, what was the ratio of pine sol to water did you use, my carpets are waiting! Thanks,
MFW


----------



## MrsFarmerWilly (Dec 25, 2005)

Tegerian said:


> I've heard this mixture works pretty well.
> 
> 1 pint rubbing alcohol
> 1 tablespoon ammonia
> ...



I'm going to try pine sol in one room and this mixture in another, i can't wait to see which one works out the best...lord I need to get out more! LOL!:bow:


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

I've been known to use liquid laundry soap, oxy clean, & water. Worked wonders.


----------



## firegirl969 (Nov 3, 2008)

Greased Lightning and water. Gets the stains up great. You can pretreat tough stains with same mixture spray on and give 10-15 minutes.


----------



## Tilly (Oct 16, 2007)

Ummm, I use 1 oz of bleach in one gallon of hot water in my Hoover Steam cleaner, and have been very happy with the results. No detergent or soap build up. I did try my homemade laundry detergent but it left a 'film' on the carpet that felt funky.

Tilly


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I use Simple Green, Vinegar & water. Probably in a gallon of water, I'd use about 1/4 cup Simple Green, & the same of vinegar. 
I'm more of a dollop type person, & never measure anything. Try it as a spot cleaner & re-adjust amounts.


----------

